# Tagged Walleye



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We boated our first tagged walleye on Sunday and I already got the information back so I thought I'd post up.

We caught a 16" male walleye on the east end that was banded this spring in Steinke Bay. So this was nothing exceptional.....it moved 3 miles east in the span of a couple months.

Hopefully next time it comes from the Van Hook. 

[siteimg]1852[/siteimg]


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Nice prize Chris!!!
Courious though....Do you have a lanyard with a walleye call that you can start sticking your fishin' bling on??
Good job!
FACE


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

PJB1816 caught one a few years back on Mil Lacs. It was over the slot and we released it with the tag. We photoed the # and the size of the fish but Phil never heard back from the DNR. 
Chris it would be cool to put that on a walleye mount!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

FACE said:


> Do you have a lanyard with a walleye call that you can start sticking your fishin' bling on??


You'll have to ask Maverick, I gave it to him. I did tell him to put it on the lanyard though.


----------

